# ɔ nasıl telaffuz ediliyor?



## dvl01

Arkadaşlar youtube videolarına izledim ama bir türlü anlayamadım nasıl yapıldığını. Bu ses o mu yoksa a diye mi çıkıyor?

Birde çok önemli mi bunu telaffuz etmek? Çünkü bunu amerikalıların bazıları telaffuz ediyrmuş bazıları etmiyormuş hatta etmeyenlerde duyduklarında farkı anlayamıyormuş.


----------



## themadprogramer

Türkçe'yi okunduğu gibi yazılır, yazıldığı gibi okunur diye ne kadar abartsak da Parab*o*l kelimesi buna güzel bir çürütmedir.

*ɔ, *O'ya yakın bir ses, *ama daha* incedir. Parab*o*l*u* demek yerine Parab*o*l*ü *denir.

Eğer sesi telaffuz edebiliyorsan, tebrikler *ɔ *sesini öğrendin


----------



## Rallino

İnce o diye bir şey yok. Parabol kelimesinde ince okunan harf L harfi.

*ɔ *sesi Türkçede yok. A ile O arasında, bizimkinden daha açık bir O. Ama tam söyleyemeseniz bile içerikten ne demek istediğiniz anlaşılır.


----------



## themadprogramer

Rallinocuğum, Türkçe *kelimelerde* olmayabilir. Ama anlaşılan odur ki dilimize geçmiş yabancı kelimelerde telafuz ediliyor.
Ben de Türkçe adına bir şey söylemedim, sadece duyması telafuzu geliştirmesine yardımcı olabilir diye bunu özellikle seçtim, istesem İngilzce'den de örnek verebilirdim.

*"ɔ *sesi Türkçede yok. A ile O arasında, bizimkinden daha açık bir O*"*

Aynen öyle: "Gol", "Sol" (müzik notası olan, hani yön değil)

Hatta Sol güzel bir örnek, çünkü *Solu *deyince yön *S**o**l*_*ü*_ deyince de nota anlaşılıyor. 

ilk sol'un o'su Türkçe'deki o, Solü'ndeki o ise *ɔ* oluyor.


----------



## Rallino

Hayır, ikisi de aynı o. Solu ve Solü kelimelerini kaydedip yarısından kırpıp sadece "So" kısmını dinletsem, aradaki farki duyamazsınız. Ince o diye bir şey yok. İnce L var.* ɔ *sesi o harfinin ağız biraz daha açılarak söylenen hâli.


----------



## themadprogramer

Ayırt edemesek bile gayet de eminim ki sesi programla analiz etsek belli olur. 

Eğer ki *o* ince değilse, bu kelimelerin sonundaki *L* niye inceliyor, bunu başka nasıl açıklarız ki?


----------



## Rallino

Çünkü ince L diye bir ses var Türkçede.  Alfabede ayrıca göstermiyoruz, ama bu ses mevcut. İnce T de var (dikka*t*, saa*t*, taka*t*). İnce R bile var: Ha*r*p ile Sarp arasındaki fark R'nin ince ve kalınlığı. Zaten ilk kelimeye gelen ekler de ince oluyor: Harbe / Sarp'a. Ya da örneğin Yâ*r* kelimesi: _O benim yârim.
_
Bu arada TDK da bu tip kelimelere aynı şekilde not düşüyor:



> *biyoloji *
> _*isim (l ince okunur) * Fransızca biologie_


----------

